# Managing temperature in car remotely?



## Dellfanboy (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone have experience with keeping the temperature at 70 degrees while remote? I know you can do this from the app but how long does it stay on?


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

It turns off after 30 minutes and you need to start it again.


----------



## Dellfanboy (Sep 13, 2017)

Eli said:


> It turns off after 30 minutes and you need to start it again.


Thanks! I've heard conflicting reports that if I use the mobile app that it'll stay on all day.


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

Conflicting reports never end. Had to park the model 3 in the driveway this afternoon rather than the garage. Turned on the climate control a bit over 3 hours ago, and the interior is still 73F (outside its 105). 
So, it runs for at least 3 hours on one activation.


----------



## Dellfanboy (Sep 13, 2017)

Frank99 said:


> Conflicting reports never end. Had to park the model 3 in the driveway this afternoon rather than the garage. Turned on the climate control a bit over 3 hours ago, and the interior is still 73F (outside its 105).
> So, it runs for at least 3 hours on one activation.


Thanks! I'll have my car this weekend and I'll give it a try. Maybe camper mode has rolled out and everyone missed it!


----------



## Blee (Apr 27, 2018)

Frank99 said:


> Conflicting reports never end. Had to park the model 3 in the driveway this afternoon rather than the garage. Turned on the climate control a bit over 3 hours ago, and the interior is still 73F (outside its 105).
> So, it runs for at least 3 hours on one activation.


How much energy/range did that use? Can you remotely crack the windows?


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

Over the space of 3 hours 45 minutes, the car lost 20 miles of range. So, roughly 6 miles of range for every hour of AC use.


----------



## jalapeno (Jun 20, 2017)

I had the car plugged in and running the A/C for more than 8 hours one day. The trick is to turn it on with the app and it does not seem to time out. Not sure what it does if the car is not plugged in but I have a feeling it will do the same.


----------

